# What Can I Bring Into Canada



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

To my neighbors of the north or anyone who has just recently been to Canada what food can I bring as far as meat? I've been to the http://www.beaware.gc.ca/english/toce.shtml website and it links you to another site and soforth. Any tips would be greatly helpful. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We just went and the Canadian Customs guy said nothing about what we wight be bringing in the trailer fridge. Just the standard ATF questions. On the way back into the states the US guys asked if we had firewood or beef as both are not allowed going south. You never know what they will be picky about.

As a general rule of thumb if it is fresh it is subject to being confiscated. Anything that can be grown in Canada could at any time be on the list. If it is canned or processed it is not normally an issue.

So take this post for what it is worth, you only want to bring what you can live without if they decide to confiscate it.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been asked about beek and corn going into Canada, and fruit coming back home.

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll buy beer when we get into canada. I think one case of Brador should do. I just bought 20 pounds of NY strip steak and had to hand cut them. They were a great deal from the restaurant that I help out at. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Last time we crossed into the US they asked us whether we had any ground meat, because apparently that can contain meat by products that may contain Mad Cow disease. No fresh fruit because it may have fruit flies, and apparently they can't fly across the border only ride on fresh fruit. They have never even checked in the 5th wheel, only the guard who wanted to see the layout because he had heard nice things about the Outback. They always ask if we have papers for the dogs, and that all there shots are up to date! They also asked all the standard ATF questions as well.

Steve


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

There is the Canadian Custom web site ( just google that) they should have a list of what is aloud.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

mobile_cottager said:


> There is the Canadian Custom web site ( just google that) they should have a list of what is aloud.


I did that and it sends to another web site and to another and yet another with out realy answering the question or contradictory information. James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When we were preparing to go to NF rally last year I called our local border patrol and asked. They were VERY nice, and said it changes regularly, BUT , fresh fruit, unprocessed meat. When I asked what that was he said raw meat rather than sausages, hot dogs, coldcuts. I don't know where you're crossing, but you may want to try to give them a call. I think they got a kick out of me being so concerned about taking anything illegal across, but as I said VERY nice.

Will also say somethings depend on the actual person that you get. We cross fairly often for business, maybe 6 or so times in the summer and have only had one "bad" experience, and he was a JERK!! rude, nasty, told us he could take ANYTHING he wanted to out of our truckbed that he wanted to!! DH said is there anything back there to take?? and the guard pulled out a wooden grade stake that we missed when we cleared out the truck to go up. BUT at the quarry we were telling the salesman about it, and he asked for the guards name and called his wife who is a border superviser!! she asked to speak with us, and asked if we wanted to file an official complaint!! OOPS!! we did, don't know what ever happened, with it, but....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> To my neighbors of the north or anyone who has just recently been to Canada what food can I bring as far as meat? I've been to the http://www.beaware.gc.ca/english/toce.shtml website and it links you to another site and soforth. Any tips would be greatly helpful. James


You've gotten the answers to your question...now for the important stuff







What shows are you going to? By any chance, is it the Grey Bruce weekend? We went up there a few years ago for that weekend and had a great time!!! Hotter than H#** (110*F in the shade) but came home with Seeker's CKC CD (1 1st & 2 2nds) and a 1st & 2nd place Agility run for Tadger! The people were great and the entire experience was wonderful! SOOOOOOOO much more relaxed - and, therefore, fun - than AKC!! Have a great time and good luck!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

The main things is fruits, even that they dont freak about. Most meats they do not care unless its exotic meats (non cow, chick, pork). Meat is only an issue when leaving Canada, as the US still has bans issues with beef. Firewood is another thing that is usually not allowed. Other than that they shouldnt be anything to worry about other than your papers for your dogs. Canned items are a non issue, they do not care about that.

Like someone else mentioned its mostly just nafta type questions, why you comeing up, do you have anything to declare for purchase items ect...

Kos


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You are allowed to bring $9999.99 into Canada.

Just dont bring $10,000.00 or over.. lol

Canada seems to never care about the stuff you bring in..

The US is the one that is all picky when you come back..

Dont answer yes to any trick questions or yes to anything that you werent supposed to bring to Canada.. You will then be in trouble in Canada also. They both work together.

For instance when I cross Sweet Grass, Mt and enter Coutts, Ab. Canada, there is a semi weigh scale about 3 miles north of the border..

Last time I went thru they brought me in and checked all my Montana paperwork.. I said why should you care? About that time a Montana state dot officer walked around the corner.. I said, dude what are you doing here... He laughed and said even though the scale is well accross the Can border, its a combo Alberta/Montana port..

I said, I bet you bust alot of guys cause who would guess that! He only laughed and said his and his cohorts wages are fully paid for from this combo scale.

Point? Both sides work together.. Just remember that.

Carey


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> To my neighbors of the north or anyone who has just recently been to Canada what food can I bring as far as meat? I've been to the http://www.beaware.gc.ca/english/toce.shtml website and it links you to another site and soforth. Any tips would be greatly helpful. James


You've gotten the answers to your question...now for the important stuff







What shows are you going to? By any chance, is it the Grey Bruce weekend? We went up there a few years ago for that weekend and had a great time!!! Hotter than H#** (110*F in the shade) but came home with Seeker's CKC CD (1 1st & 2 2nds) and a 1st & 2nd place Agility run for Tadger! The people were great and the entire experience was wonderful! SOOOOOOOO much more relaxed - and, therefore, fun - than AKC!! Have a great time and good luck!!
[/quote]
The first show is in Gananoque ON on the the 12-13. http://www.iabca.com/showinfoCAN09-09.html . The second show is the next weekend in Niagara Falls ON. http://www.raritiesinc.ca/shows/niagara%20falls.htm . I think that this fall we are going sheep hearding again. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> To my neighbors of the north or anyone who has just recently been to Canada what food can I bring as far as meat? I've been to the http://www.beaware.gc.ca/english/toce.shtml website and it links you to another site and soforth. Any tips would be greatly helpful. James


You've gotten the answers to your question...now for the important stuff







What shows are you going to? By any chance, is it the Grey Bruce weekend? We went up there a few years ago for that weekend and had a great time!!! Hotter than H#** (110*F in the shade) but came home with Seeker's CKC CD (1 1st & 2 2nds) and a 1st & 2nd place Agility run for Tadger! The people were great and the entire experience was wonderful! SOOOOOOOO much more relaxed - and, therefore, fun - than AKC!! Have a great time and good luck!!
[/quote]
The first show is in Gananoque ON on the the 12-13. http://www.iabca.com/showinfoCAN09-09.html . The second show is the next weekend in Niagara Falls ON. http://www.raritiesinc.ca/shows/niagara%20falls.htm . I think that this fall we are going sheep hearding again. James
[/quote]
COOL!!! I love showing in Canada! One weekend = a Title .... AND great camping! All of your shows are even AT the CG - what could be better?! We've done a few like that both stateside and over the border and it is sooooo relaxed! Kind of like having the competition in your own backyard - watch all the other frantic, time-pressed competitors (from your camp chair / coffee in hand) arriving in the morning & take a short stroll home while everyone else loads up their cars and waits in line to leave at the end of each day, AND you get to go home for lunch, later on go home for a nap ... I LOVE IT!!! Have a GREAT TIME and show well!!


----------

